# Squeeze chute



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

Going to sell calves in a few weeks and thinking I'll invest some of the money into a squeeze chute. Top two I'm looking at are the fore-most chutes and the souix chute. Anyone have one of these? I'm open to other chutes also. We're headed to KC to the farm show Saturday so should be able to look at several different chutes, just interested in everyone here's opinion also.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a cheap tarter was about $1350 2 years ago works OK the auto catch head gate leaves some to be desired . Bought a new priefert there cheaper line from orschelens works OK not much different than the cheaper tarter but the headgate works better.


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

honestly the ones im looking at are probably overkill for my current needs and something cheeper would suffice, but at the same time ill probably have it for the rest of my life and hope to expand my operation. I may also just get a headgate right now and then buy the chute later.


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

We've got the smaller Priefert chute because we have small cows. It's worked flawlessly the 3 times we've used it. For the number of animals we have (30 including calves) I think we'd have been OK with just a head gate, but DH didn't see it that way.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Dang. I'm gonna miss the farm show, again...


----------



## stockdogcompany (Jan 25, 2015)

What will you use the squeeze chute for?


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

Work cattle, dr cattle, plan to start AI in the future, restrain a cow if I have to teach her and the calf hiw to nurse.


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd like something to be able to weigh, in the ally or chute idk but somewhe


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a powder river I hate it. Over priced piece of junk. I wish I had my old no name one back. You can get freight weight bars and put them under the chute they work well had mine a few years. It is over kill for the 7 cows (15 total animals) I have now but it's nice to be safe working them.


----------



## stockdogcompany (Jan 25, 2015)

For AI and injections I've found it far more time efficient to get self locking head stanchions on a wagon and feed a few pounds of oats or cake for 2 or 3 days to teach them to lock up, and then do a large volume all at once. May be able to install self locks along a barn or existing alley way. I can breed large groups way faster this way than one at a time in a chute. If I can have someone to set locks, load semen guns and thaw semen it isn't very hard to breed 30-45 cows an hour.
http://www.albersdairyequipment.com/headlocks.php

As far as a scale, a digital platform scale can be placed in any lane way or alley and can be moved easily. I have just used a few wood posts and corral panel gates and had a low cost area to scale, with a scale that can be picked up and moved anywhere else.

http://palletscales.net/vs-2000_livestock_scale.htm


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

If I was a better cattleman I could do most of what I need a chute for with just a rope and a tree, but I'm not. So a good chute should make me a better cattleman in that regard. I want to be able to weigh calves and have a scale just not sure if I prefer it in an ally, in the chute, or just a seperate pad all together.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

I plan on putting a scale in the alley leading to the chute when I redo my system.


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a fore-most chute - love it. My Vet loves it - I guess I'm the only one with one - he hates head gates that have curves in them he likes mine because of the straight lines where it squeezes the cow. He doesn't like the curves because if the cow goes down while the head is trapped it starts to choke them.

I went ahead and spent the extra on the fore-most because I figure it's the only one I'll ever have. I spent the extra and got the palp cage at the back and the neck injection openings at the front.

So that's my input. If I was to buy another I would get another fore-most.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

We've had a pearson for around thirty years, It's had some of the floor replaced a couple times and the cables once. http://www.pearsonlivestockeq.com/product/manual-chutes


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just my opinion but invest as much money as you can afford into a chute. If you are planning on keeping cattle it will pay off in the long run if you take care of it. 

We bought a Trojan Hydraulic Squeeze Chute in the mid 1970's and yep it was expensive but it paid off quickly. Most people can not justify the monetary outlay for hydraulics but we worked a lot of cattle and in our case, it was priceless. It was much easier on the operator and cattle. We could hold the cattle and do just about whatever was necessary without injury to us, or the animals. Once we got used to it, we did not miss catching any and it sped up our operation.


----------

